# Klimakompressor in Wärmetauscher



## Yak.Psycho (7. März 2011)

*Klimakompressor in Wärmetauscher*

Hey Leute 

Ich mache gerade meine ersten gehversuche mit ner Wakü,

Ich habe hier noch nen alten aber fuktionstüchtigen Kühlschrank stehen, mein Gedanke war jetzt den Klimakompressor auszubauen und mit dem Kühlkreislauf in einen Wärmetauscher zu gehen. Der Wärmetauscher hat ja 2 Kreise, mit dem anderen Kreis dann ganz normal für die Wasserkühlung.

Soweit ich weiss ist der Kältekreislauf mit FCKW gefüllt ( überdruck ) aber die sollte man ja auch bei nem Kälte/Klima Fritzen neu befüllen lassen können.

Der Reihenfolge wäre dann Kompressor-Kondensator-Wärmetauscher-Kapillare-Trockner-Kompressor 


Sicher bin ich nicht der einzige mit so einer Idee aber hat schon mal jemand versucht das ganze umzusetzen? Und wenn ja hat es funktioniert  

Psy


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. März 2011)

*AW: Klimakopressor in Wärmetauscher*



Yak.Psycho schrieb:


> Der Reihenfolge wäre dann Kompressor-Kondensator-Wärmetauscher-Kapillare-Trockner-Kompressor


 
lies dich lieber nochmal in das thema ein. und beschreib mal genau was du vor hast. möchtest du dir einen druchlaufkühler (chiller) für deine wakü bauen, damit diese auf minus temperaturen gekühlt wird?
meinst du mit wärmetauscher einen gegenstromwärmetauscher bzw einen plattenwärmetauscher?

zunächst musst du überlegen wieviel kälteleistung du bei welcher temperatur benötigst.
dann beginnst du mit der auslegung. verdichter in entsprechener größe, einen ausreichend dimensionierten verflüssiger (kondensator) und einen geeigneten plattenwärmetauscher oder gegenstrom wärmetauscher.
wenn du schwankende lasten hast macht eine auslegung mit kapillarrohr wenig sinn. je nach verdichter bekommt dieser im teillastbereich flüssiges kältemittel zurück. als alternative kannst du ein thermostatisches expansionsventil (tev) einsetzen, welches nach überhitzung regelt. ist die last der wasserkühlung kleiner, so wird weniger kältemittel eingespritzt um die anliegende last zu halten.
damit eine anlage mit tev eigensicher ist brauchst du auch einen druckwächter der im notfall die anlage abschaltet. 

der einfachste kreislauf sieht so aus:
Verdichter-verflüssiger-filtertrockner-kapillarrohr-verdampfer-verdichter

bei einer anlage mit tev brauchst du noch zusätzlich einen sammler nach dem verflüssiger, denn ein tev benötigt flüssiges kältemittel damit es richtig arbeitet und lange lebt. dann der filtertrockner, schauglas und das tev bevor es in den verdampfer geht. das schauglas hilft die richtige füllmenge zu bekommen. es dürfen keine blasen mehr sichtbar sein.

einen chiller hab ich auch schonmal gebaut, den es auch hier im forum zu bestaunen gibt:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ller-fuer-den-bereich-ohne-kondenswasser.html


----------



## Yak.Psycho (7. März 2011)

*AW: Klimakopressor in Wärmetauscher*

Wirklich gute arbeit, aber du machst das schon Beruflich oder ? 

Ich glaube für nen Elektroinstallateur ist das etwas zu viel "gg". Hm ich will was bauen und zwar was kaltes, benche grad nen Athlon X2 3000+ und bin jetzt bei 2,87Ghz oder sowas in der kante nur so langsam fängt er an warm zu werden, ich überleg mir da mal was. Und meinen Benchtable aus 40x40 Item Profilen muss ich auch noch bissel erweitern, Bilder folgen noch


----------



## Patrickclouds (7. März 2011)

*AW: Klimakopressor in Wärmetauscher*

ne ich bin hauptberuflich student der betriebswirtschaften :d
basteleien sind nur hobby und um spass zu haben.
als elektroinstallateur biste ja bestens gerüstet und kannst dir paar nette elektronik spielereien ausdenken oder gar nen eigenen regler mit avr realisieren.


----------



## Yak.Psycho (8. März 2011)

*AW: Klimakompressor in Wärmetauscher*

So hier sind die Bilder von meinenm momentanen Projekt.

Ultimate Benchtable:

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


sry klappte grade mit dem Bilder anhängen irgendwie nicht.

Unterste Ebene für AGB

Ebene 2 für HDD,NT und Laufwerk

Oberste Ebene für Mobo

ganz oben ist Platz für 4 120mm Lüfter und ganz links an dem längeren Profil kommt noch bissl licht.

Für Ideen oder Ratschläge bin ich immer offen 

Psy


----------

